# Elementary -CBS - Audio dropouts



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Since I got my TiVo, every week this show has multiple, short audio dropouts.
Happens every single week. Is anyone else who records this show experiencing this issue? I wonder if it is a CBS issue or a Cox issue. How can it be a TiVo issue since it (mostly ) affects only this show.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

iconoclast said:


> Since I got my TiVo, every week this show has multiple, short audio dropouts.
> Happens every single week. Is anyone else who records this show experiencing this issue? I wonder if it is a CBS issue or a Cox issue. How can it be a TiVo issue since it (mostly ) affects only this show.


I also have this on CBS, but not to often, thought it was my Comcast head end, now with your experience it may be the main xmission from CBS itself.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

For about 1 week I've had some audio issues with CBS. I wouldn't consider mine "drop-outs" but more like an older reverb in use. Mine happens sporadically most any time of day. It happens on the local news and also the CBS sourced material. If I toggle to another channel and back it's gone until the next time. 

I was going to post regarding the issue but when I saw this I thought I'd just tag it on here. I use Dolby and have for years on this machine and the same receiver has been used the entire time.

I'm a Comcast user also!


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

What I experience is no sound for ~ 1 second maybe 2. So, you miss a bit of dialog. I typically roll back 8-10 seconds & most of the time it does not fix it & the dialog is lost for that brief moment but, occasionally rolling back & the sound is normal & I hear what I missed. 
I run sound through an AVR via HDMI & home theater speaker system.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

iconoclast said:


> What I experience is no sound for ~ 1 second maybe 2. So, you miss a bit of dialog. I typically roll back 8-10 seconds & most of the time it does not fix it & the dialog is lost for that brief moment but, occasionally rolling back & the sound is normal & I hear what I missed.
> I run sound through an AVR via HDMI & home theater speaker system.


That's the smart move. If the audio drop is external, like from the station or cable headend, then it's saved. If it doesn't happen on a replay of the segment, it's internal, like a bad HDMI cable or internal error. I also would check the RS uncorrected in diags to be sure it's 0. I have been getting very short audio drops on my base roamio on some channels. A few are long enough to cause the LEDs to blink on my AVR. I'm going to get a new HDMI cable to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I too have experienced these short dropouts on my Roamio Plus.

At first it was on ABC (The Middle and The Goldbergs)....and I chocked it up to the broadcast signal. But we've also had the issue lately on CBS (Mom).

I have my Roamio hooked up via HDMI to a Yamaha receiver....and when the dropout occurs, it's just like you say....you lose the sound for a second (I see the speaker lights flicker on my receiver)....and it's back.

Rewinding for me never brings it back (for this type of dropout), so I always assume it's been recorded like that, whether it's from the broadcast signal or the Roamio itself. 

NOTE: I have had for years had similar audio dropouts, even going back to my Tivo HD.......but those are the type where if I rewind, I then hear it. Guessing that's just a quick blip in the transmission to the AVR. To me that's NOT related to these new dropouts where rewinding doesn't help.

I've checked the signal, and it's usually had no errors.

The other thing I noticed is by having it run through the receiver, the dropout is more noticeable. If I play one of these recordings to my Roamio Basic which is just hooked up to a TV, no receiver, I still can tell there's the dropout....but it's much more subtle. Same if I turn off my AVR and have the signal pass through just to the TV.....it's more like a short garble in the audio that way. I think the AVR somehow drops the signal completely (thus the lights flicking on and off) and it makes it more noticeable.

I'm on Comcast New England.

-Kevin


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm on comcast, and experience the dropouts infrequently, but regularly enough to remember - always suspected a brief signal drop as the cause. captioning has always been able to fill in the missing pieces when it happens (if needed).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> captioning has always been able to fill in the missing pieces when it happens (if needed).


Interesting.....never thought to do that. Will try it next time it happens.

Still baffling on where the issue actually is.

-Kevin


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

It must be the CBS feed, I have discussed this on other threads and lots of people are seeing/hearing the same issues. Even a few OTA Antenna users in Phoenix, AZ reported the same issue.

For me it is just about every primetime CBS show I record. I was looking back at posts from last year, and noticed I also commented about this last December. 

Very recently I have been noticing audio dropouts on ABC.

The CW has the worst audio of any of the major network feeds. Where the Audio volume rises and falls, constantly needing to adjust the volume.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I did notice SOME show in the last week, and it does seem like it was Elementary.. but I don't personally notice it routinely.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I used to get an occasional audio dropout on several channels with Cox DVR & AVR lights would flicker & I changed HDMI cable & that wasnt it. Most times if the AVR light flickered off & then back on for the 5.1 Dolby display then RW would not help & the audio was recorded with the missing 1-2 seconds. 

Now with TiVo I have seen it each & every week multiple times during the show Elementary. I think sometimes the AVR LCD flashes & sometimes not, Ill try to make a note if it does or not. 

I checked DVR diagnostics & RS uncorrected = 0.
What does that mean anyway?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

iconoclast said:


> I used to get an occasional audio dropout on several channels with Cox DVR & AVR lights would flicker & I changed HDMI cable & that wasnt it. Most times if the AVR light flickered off & then back on for the 5.1 Dolby display then RW would not help & the audio was recorded with the missing 1-2 seconds.
> 
> Now with TiVo I have seen it each & every week multiple times during the show Elementary. I think sometimes the AVR LCD flashes & sometimes not, Ill try to make a note if it does or not.
> 
> ...


Part of the error correction. To get bored:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed–Solomon_error_correction


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Had some audio dropouts from ABC while watching The Middle today (recorded).

That same night it also recorded The Goldbergs and Modern Family, but neither of those had issues.

The Middle issues were a bunch of dropouts, each lasting a split second, but a total of about 15-20 seconds of the show. The rest of the show was fine.

-Kevin


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, JoeKustra, for the detailed explanation of the RS error correction.

It seems many people experience audio dropouts. Under a variety of circumstances.

Is it due to; TiVo, Cable company, TV Network broadcast glitch, HDMI handshake issue, Routing audio via AVR or any of these?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

iconoclast said:


> Thanks, JoeKustra, for the detailed explanation of the RS error correction.
> 
> It seems many people experience audio dropouts. Under a variety of circumstances.
> 
> Is it due to; TiVo, Cable company, TV Network broadcast glitch, HDMI handshake issue, Routing audio via AVR or any of these?


I don't know. But, and this is nothing to bet the farm on, I changed my HDMI cable yesterday and haven't had any drop outs since then. Not a real good test but my "prime" viewing of recoding will be this weekend. I buy all my cables from Monoprice but I have several different types, none anything special. It could just be the one I was using was just old and had been used on many different devices causing wear on the connector. Or not.

I doubt it is a handshaking issue since that is usually much longer and I have a fixed 1080p output on all devices that feed my AVR. It plays with the audio only and just passes the video through. Cable company? Only if you backup live TV and no dropout. I'd place my money on the cable, cable company, and broadcast - in that order. If course TiVo did change this area from the Premiere since it had no 1080p fixed output. All I can eliminate is my TV since I never enable the speakers.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I changed my HDMI cable yesterday and haven't had any drop outs since then.
> I buy all my cables from Monoprice


I also buy HDMI cables from Monoprice. I had changed a suspected bad cable a year or 2 ago & Monoprice had sent me a new one @ N/C, they are great!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

So for those changing HDMI cables.....do you still have a program recorded that the audio dropped out? If so, and if it was the cable, shouldn't you be able to play the recording again and not have the dropout?

Would be curious if anyone tried this.

-Kevin


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

iconoclast said:


> I also buy HDMI cables from Monoprice. I had changed a suspected bad cable a year or 2 ago & Monoprice had sent me a new one @ N/C, they are great!





kbmb said:


> So for those changing HDMI cables.....do you still have a program recorded that the audio dropped out? If so, and if it was the cable, shouldn't you be able to play the recording again and not have the dropout?
> 
> Would be curious if anyone tried this.
> 
> -Kevin


Ok, this is weird. I record everything in prime time that I like and spend the weekend watching. I just went through the CBS shows starting last Monday. No dropouts, no problems at all. UNTIL I watched _Elementary_! I recorded it, and about 45 minutes into it, there was a recorded audio and video small interruption that didn't even register on my AVR. Perhaps there is something about Thursday night? I don't know the answer, but it is the first problem since changing the HDMI cable. Note: the video "sparkle" did not happen at the same time as the audio dropout. There's less than a second between the events.

Kevin, I'm not clear what you are asking. I never watch what I'm recording. I will, on Monday, record what I'm viewing. Since jumping from two to four tuners it won't be a problem.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Kevin, I'm not clear what you are asking. I never watch what I'm recording. I will, on Monday, record what I'm viewing. Since jumping from two to four tuners it won't be a problem.


I guess what I was thinking was, if it's an hdmi cable issue.....could you replace the cable, and replay that part of the show and not have the issue. The more I think about it, I'm guessing that's not the case, since even with a bad cable you should be able to rewind and potentially not have the dropout.

Can't imagine the hdmi would have anything to do with the recording itself.

I guess for now I'm leaning towards these being broadcast issues. Or at least hoping they are broadcast issues and not tivo software or hardware issues.

Like I mentioned, it seems I see it most on the half hour comedies, with no real pattern. The Elementary issue is bizarre because you guys keep seeing it on the same show.

-Kevin


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kbmb said:


> I guess what I was thinking was, if it's an hdmi cable issue.....could you replace the cable, and replay that part of the show and not have the issue. The more I think about it, I'm guessing that's not the case, since even with a bad cable you should be able to rewind and potentially not have the dropout.
> [..]
> Like I mentioned, it seems I see it most on the half hour comedies, with no real pattern. The Elementary issue is bizarre because you guys keep seeing it on the same show.
> 
> -Kevin


Hawaii 5-0 was perfect, one dropout on the Blue Bloods. I wasn't on CBS when I heard it on live TV though. Anyhow, one or two a week I can live with. I do find it odd that no error is recorded on the diagnostics. I'm zeroes across the board. I also record Letterman every night and nothing there either. Now to watch NBC & ABC.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I use monoprice 8ft 24AWG CL2 High Speed HDMI Cable w/ Net Jacket - Black, item #4967 (Lifetime warranty on all monoprice cables).

I think most good HDMI cables rarely fail especially if a relatively short run. Not sure about 50-100 foot long ones. If it failed I suspect it would be where the connector is soldered onto the cable itself. Typically the HDMI cable either works or not. Bad ones should cause snow all the time. You could jiggle the cable at both ends & see if it affects picture or sound. You can examine the pins & holes on the ports & cables to see if any were bent or damaged. Thicker, stiffer cables (Like mine) should not be forcibly bent @ 90 degrees especially right after the connector.

If cables look good & ports on TV, BD player, AVR look good you can swap cables. If the issue is with TV/TiVo & no issue with BD player, swap the cables & if still see same issue with TV/TiVO. It is not the cable if after swap, still have same issue. You can also use different ports if available on TV & AVR.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

iconoclast said:


> Is it due to; TiVo, Cable company, TV Network broadcast glitch, HDMI handshake issue, Routing audio via AVR or any of these?


It happened to me on Elementary. Then last night on Blue Bloods. And this was on DirecTV.

So at this point the only commonality is... CBS!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

astrohip said:


> It happened to me on Elementary. Then last night on Blue Bloods. And this was on DirecTV.
> 
> So at this point the only commonality is... CBS!


I had a quick audio drop out on Blue Bloods also, not enough to be annoying, but it does happen.


----------

